# 30-06 Stylus



## rdabpenman (May 9, 2013)

Be interesting to see how these sell this weekend at the Clairesholm Gun Show.

Drilled out primer hole to 7mm, installed 7mm tube, cleaned, polished applied 4 coats of lacquer, installed 7mm finial and clip and installed 7mm Stylus.

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC04096Custom.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC04099Custom.jpg
http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Pen%20Turning/DSC04102Custom.jpg

Les


----------



## longbeard (May 10, 2013)

Those are awesome Les
small, compact enough for a shirt pocket. Very nice, well done
Is that a centerband at the tip of the brass?


----------



## rdabpenman (May 10, 2013)

longbeard said:


> Those are awesome Les
> small, compact enough for a shirt pocket. Very nice, well done
> Is that a center band at the tip of the brass?



Harry,
Not a CB, its the bushing that the stylus screws into so you can change the stylus if needed.

Les


----------



## longbeard (May 10, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> longbeard said:
> 
> 
> > Those are awesome Les
> ...



Can you say.....DUH! :dash2: should of known that but wasnt thinking.(according to the misses, you know)
Thanks Les


----------



## Bean_counter (May 10, 2013)

Les, 

How much would one of these set me back if they are for sale here? I can do cashola or trade?

Michael


----------



## longbeard (May 10, 2013)

Bean_counter said:


> Les,
> 
> How much would one of these set me back if they are for sale here? I can do cashola or trade?
> 
> Michael



Good question


----------



## vanngo5d (May 14, 2013)

Les those look neat. I followed your work for a long time and you have the bullet's mastered.

Don Vann


----------



## rdabpenman (May 14, 2013)

Bean_counter said:


> Les,
> 
> How much would one of these set me back if they are for sale here? I can do cashola or trade?
> 
> Michael



One of these would set you back $15.00 cashola + shipping.

Les


----------



## Bean_counter (May 14, 2013)

Les, I will take one....Send me a PM with a total to 88201. You think these would get past customs?


----------



## longbeard (May 14, 2013)

Bean_counter said:


> Les, I will take one....Send me a PM with a total to 88201. You think these would get past customs?



OH, another good ?????


----------



## Bean_counter (May 15, 2013)

Harry, Les says they should get past customs... I will let you know for sure once I receive mine, per our PM Les has sent one out today and I agreed to send payment to Les ether today or tomorrow. Les with half of the day gone it will be tomorrow :p
.


----------



## longbeard (May 15, 2013)

Thanks for the update Michael


----------



## ashdonaldson14 (May 19, 2013)

This is a very cool idea! Way to go!


----------

